# Burmese young male cat needs a home



## lesleyJ (Nov 2, 2012)

George's previous owners were made homeless and I took him into my cattery as a temporary measure. I need to find him a new home. He is about 6-9 months old I think. He looks like he's a Burmese. He's got pale brown fur with chocolate points on ears, paws & tail. George is very cuddly and quite vocal. He's been in the cattery about four weeks and really needs a home where he can have the love and attention a young cat deserves.
If anyone can help I live in the Rayleigh area in Essex.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

I *may* be, Lesley. Do you have a pic you could post?


----------



## lesleyJ (Nov 2, 2012)

I do have some pics. I'll see if I can figure out how to get them on here,


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

He is lovely I am sure he will get a new home soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you can't find him a home and you would like us to help find a rescue for him, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## lesleyJ (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks Kelly.
I'll keep trying for a bit longer but will be in touch if I have no luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

bumping this


----------



## chasindreams (Dec 4, 2012)

is George still looking for a new home?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

He is lovely, I really hope he finds a home.


----------



## Susan1971 (May 6, 2013)

lesleyJ said:


> George's previous owners were made homeless and I took him into my cattery as a temporary measure. I need to find him a new home. He is about 6-9 months old I think. He looks like he's a Burmese. He's got pale brown fur with chocolate points on ears, paws & tail. George is very cuddly and quite vocal. He's been in the cattery about four weeks and really needs a home where he can have the love and attention a young cat deserves.
> If anyone can help I live in the Rayleigh area in Essex.


Hello Lesley,

I have been looking for the right cat for 20 years and George looks like he could be. I need a Burmese as I have asthma and excema and moggies can set it off. I am disabled and bedbound and have all the time and love in the world for a companion.

Looking forwardto hearing from you,
Susan

07956 346687


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiya Susie and welcome to the forum 

Susie just a helpful word , please remove your contact number  it's not wise to put it in full view .....

Hope you will stick around the forum , it's a great place .....

I think the original post is quite old , he may well have been rehomed by now


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I just wanted to add, I'm not sure he is a full Burmese.
He seems to be far too light in colour to be a Brown Burmese, and not the right colour for a Chocolate. My guess is he is a Tonkinese... which have Siamese in their ancestry.

I am surprised that you are only not-allergic to Burmese as they have thicker coats than many other breeds. Have you handled or visited Cornish or Devon Rex, Orientals, or Siamese? All of these have a shorter coat than most breeds with less undercoat.


----------

